
Videos of organs being harvested from living children are big on Facebook now - porker
https://boingboing.net/2019/06/19/videos-of-organs-being-harvest.html
======
ChrisGranger
Or not...

[https://bbs.boingboing.net/t/videos-of-organs-being-
harveste...](https://bbs.boingboing.net/t/videos-of-organs-being-harvested-
from-living-children-are-big-on-facebook-now/146238/21)

